# Safari and Firefox will only load secure https sites



## E1mac (Jan 5, 2011)

I am using a MacBook with os x10.5.8

In both safari and firefox I can only open secure https sites though I haven't changed any settings and as far as I can see I have no proxies or firewalls on. 

Please help!

Many thanks!


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

disable all anivirus and firewall's and all filters, and then see what happens. and one other thing, in firfox and safari, open the prefrences and reset all defaults


----------



## E1mac (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks echo off. I've given that a go but same problem persists.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Locate the Hosts File and see if there's any odd entries, i.e. HTTP.


----------



## E1mac (Jan 5, 2011)

I've gone through the steps from the link. When I enter the command '$sudonanoprivate/etc/hosts' in terminal I get 'permission denied'


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem, let's just proceed with the Hosts File Reset. Click on the FixIt button to reset your Windows Hosts File.


----------

